# Polaroid Land Camera Onestep Battery



## iKokomo (Nov 6, 2013)

Just picked one of theses guys up at a thrift store cheap with film still in it, but the battery in the film is dead  So I was wondering how to make this camera work again, cause I know the film is not being made for it anymore. 

Can I use button cell batteries attached to the bottom of the film cartridge? I would at least like to shoot what is left in this cartridge if possible! Thanks a lot!


----------



## PhotoWrangler (Nov 6, 2013)

The film is being made for it. 

https://shop.the-impossible-project.com/shop/film/600


The film in the cartridge thats in your camera is probably dead and dried up anyway. The chemicals are probably nothing but powder.


----------



## vintagesnaps (Nov 7, 2013)

The battery is in the film holder - if you had an empty used film holder that was new enough for the battery to still be working those can be used to test a camera (the camera should activate even though there's no film to eject). 

As PW said the film left in the camera would probably be unusable depending on how old it is anyway. 

If you wanted to try using the film that came in the camera I think you might be able to if you remove _and_ store it in total darkness like a changing bag (but unless you happen to have one already I doubt it would be worth it). With the battery not working in it you'd have to first use fresh film, save the film holder and refill it from what's in the camera (probably not worth the trouble but may be do-able).


----------



## compur (Nov 7, 2013)

iKokomo said:


> Can I use button cell batteries attached to the bottom of the film cartridge?



Nope, it won't work.  Even if you got the voltage right those little button cells don't have enough capacity to operate the motors in the camera. The batteries used in these film packs are quite powerful -- they are capable of producing as much as 15 amps momentarily which is comparable to what home power outlets can deliver.

The film packs can be modified to accept larger batteries such as AAA cells (if you can squeeze enough of them in) and will work if you use good quality batteries. But this is a lot of work and requires soldering and various parts. It's also possible to damage your camera if you don't do it correctly. 

It would probably be easier to just buy a new pack from The Impossible Project.


----------

